# some video shots of us working,,and one of our contract



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

here's some shots of us plowing today,,

im posting this video and will upload another in a couple of mins

so this first video is my buddy plowing the daycare center 24 parking space in all

must fell around 10"/25cm of snow,the snow drifted everywhere some spots where up to my knee's

sorry for the low quality was film with the i-phone

in all in all we got stuck 4 times today..lucky there where nice citizen's with 4x4 to help us out 
it was mainly because there was ice under the snow and driver error ...

View My Video


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

the site your useing to host the vid its fed up use you tube or photbucket ...


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

CaptainSmokey;941756 said:


> the site your useing to host the vid its fed up use you tube or photbucket ...


ty...uploading to Photobucket and tinypic as we speak


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

here's the other video, i was debating on posting it because for some reason i was filming more the ground more then anything ..im trying to get used to filming with my i-phone..LOL sorry about that...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool, looks like your getting the hang of things.


----------

